# Información para hacer un banco de pruebas para elementos del tablero



## Adolfoe (May 5, 2013)

Saludos compañeros.

Me gustaría hacer un banco de pruebas para distintos elementos de un tablero de camiones.
La idea es hacer uno lo más genérico posible de forma que pueda usarse para probar distintos relojes indicadores de diferentes marcas.

Los elementos que quiero probar principalmente son:
-Tacómetros
-Indicador de nivel de combustible
-Indicador de temperatura del motor
-Indicador de generación del alternador


He investigado sobre un poco sobre el funcionamiento de las boyas de combustible y los tacometros pero quiero hacer un banco de pruebas lo más genérico posible.

¿Que rangos de frecuencias serían los más adecuados para probar tacómetros?
¿Que rango de Ohmiaje sería el mejor para probar la mayor cantidad de indicadores de nivel de combustible?
¿Me podrían dar información sobre el funcionamiento del indicador de temperatura del motor, que tipo de sensor usa y que rangos de prueba serían los mejores?
¿alguna otra sugerencia?

En general es para probar equipos de maquinaria pesada con motores grandes, tales como grúas, mezcladoras, vagonetas. Que funcionan tanto a 12V como a 24V.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 5, 2013)

Hola adolfoe...
Primero que todo,los rangos de ohmiaje van desde 1k y 1M...
Esta rango es muy grande pero por octanaje del combustible,este nunca tiene la misma resistencia...

Para el resto solo debes armar un circuito imitando al que tiene un vehiculo normal...


----------



## SKYFALL (May 5, 2013)

Mucho cuidado al trabajar con combustible, porque lo mejor es utilizar rangos altos de resistencia en los componentes que tengan interaccion con este elemento.


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 5, 2013)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Mucho cuidado al trabajar con combustible, porque lo mejor es utilizar rangos altos de resistencia en los componentes que tengan interaccion con este elemento.



tenes razon por eso yo decia de 1k a 1M,pero segun me acabo de fijar,usan rangos de 100M...


----------



## SKYFALL (May 5, 2013)

Si es un tema muy delicado pero una vez se domina es lucrativo, la gente tiene miedo de trabajar con gasolina en ambientes hostiles.


----------



## lepa (May 7, 2013)

Adolfoe dijo:
			
		

> La idea es hacer uno lo más genérico posible de forma que pueda usarse para probar distintos relojes indicadores de diferentes marcas.
> 
> Los elementos que quiero probar principalmente son:
> -Tacómetros
> ...


Y como para que complicarse la vida?  los tacometros son faciles de motar y de muy variados modelos,   se ponen y se quitan facilmente.  Un voltimetro para mecanica automotriz cuenta con esa funcion.

el nivel de combustible?   si no le funciona el marcador al vehiculo en cuestion?  lo mas probable es que la falla este en el testigo que se encuentra dentro del tanque de combustible, y para que tu banco de pruebas funciones debe de tener un testigo funcionando en el interior del tanque, entonces terminaras bajando el tanque de combustible para reparar el "enviador"

lo mismo con el de temperatura, si no marca el relojito, terminaras reparandolo,

generacion de alternador?   el testigo del tablero  es un foquito que esta conectado a (+) con swich de encendido en ON, estara prendido mientras el alternador  no genere  tencion (si no genera estara enviando masa por el efecto "regreso")

u te refieres a cuantos volts hay en el sistema con el motor funcionando?  es lo mismo, si no le sirve el relojito al tablero, terminaras reparando el tablero o cambiandolo , ya que el voltimetro esta en el tablero y solo tiene 2 conecciones, 

Para que quieres un banco de pruebas si de entrada sabes que no estan havilitados los instrumentos del tablero? y/o  sus enviadores estan dañados?


----------

